# 9 Oakland Airport Shuttle Buses for Sale



## wokofshame (Oct 25, 2016)

The Port of Oakland is selling 9 of these right now on www.govdeals.com right now. The auctions end in 2 days. Nobody has bid on a single one. They're all 35' long and look spacious as fuck. Check them out:
https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?...e&locationType=state&timeType=&timingWithin=1

Check out a typical one https://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=4&acctid=7436

Screw buying these through the website. Even if someone bids on one Thursday, there'll still be the rest left over. Call them to buy direct after the auction's end. Imagine if we bought the 8 that work (one has a bad tranny) for less than a grand apiece, when we kill one we have a spare for parts.
Look at all the listings, several have as few as 3700 engine hours. Another has a replaced engine with only 700 hours. Anyone in the bay wanna go look at these and report back? Bring a jumpstarter and test drive around the parking lot?
*
Contact John Deatherage, 916.817.7319 with questions regarding the auction.**
Pickup Nov 9 or 10 only by appt

*


----------



## etpyh (Oct 25, 2016)

Are you allowed to drive such a badass with your normal drivers licence in the US?


----------



## autumn (Oct 25, 2016)

etpyh said:


> Are you allowed to drive such a badass with your normal drivers licence in the US?



I'd think it would be like class A rvs where you need a special endorsement but I'm not sure.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 25, 2016)

Short buses are fine under a certain weight limit, but if you exceed a specific number of passengers you'll need endorsements. Those buses there are probably around 30,000 lbs(loose guess) and definitely require a class A. I think it's something like 26,000 lbs and under you're good with a class C and no endorsements with 15 or less passengers. I see some short ones there starting at $250 on the list as well.


----------

